
Want to Green Your Music Collection? Go Digital - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/17/want-to-green-your-music-collection-go-digital/?ref=technology
======
cesare
Wow! Really?

Downloading music is greener than buying CDs?

You've got to be joking!

